# Russell Stove by Decton Iron Works



## dsljim (Oct 28, 2012)

Anyone have or using one of these? I also have a boiler made by them. They use a patented Thermocombuster,  but I can't find a manual or any other info. If you have one or any info please share it here, thank you!


----------



## mkaukola (Jan 29, 2014)

dsljim said:


> Anyone have or using one of these? I also have a boiler made by them. They use a patented Thermocombuster,  but I can't find a manual or any other info. If you have one or any info please share it here, thank you!



I have a Russell H20 stove I just got from my Dad earlier this winter. This is the manual that my Dad gave me for the stove. He bought it new in 1980.


----------



## dsljim (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank You! Where are you located?


----------



## mkaukola (Feb 3, 2014)

dsljim said:


> Thank You! Where are you located?


Upper Peninsula of Michigan.


----------

